# [SOLVED] Flash Drive not recognized



## Socramariedam (Aug 26, 2012)

I will try to include most of the information I've gathered so far. I won't be able to include the computer model since it was build by a private company and I don't know what components it has. The system that the computer is running is Windows XP. Note that I can't download anything on the computer since it doesn't have access to the internet.

As far as I know this is a problem that has always existed since I never got a chance to verify it. Although, there is a flash drive permanently connected to the computer that is working but I cannot use it since it must never be disconnected (the letter assigned to it is E).

I own a 4GB flash drive (I am not sure which brand) that I am trying to use on another computer in order to get a browser in there since I am getting internet connection but I am not being able to see any pages.
This flash drives works on various other computers and has a pilot light that lights up when it is working. There is no light when I connect it to the computer in case.
When I connect the flash drive to the USB port there is no notification on the bottom right corner of the screen neither does it show up in ''My Computer''
I've gone through a few ''solutions'' such as changing the flash drive's letter and path (to M from E) to avoid any conflicts. I've verified that both the flash drive and the USB port are running compatible software. I made sure to use ports that had power (since there are two that don't have power).

I've managed to track what seems to be the flash drive through the Device Manager window in two different occurrences. One is listed under USB controllers with a yellow question mark next to it. The other is listed under other devices and both the ''Other Devices'' and the device under it have yellows question marks next to it (the model and brand of the device aren't there it is just called something general like ''storage device''). Double-clicking these will display the properties window. On that window it suggests that I reinstall the controller for the device (it also takes the identity of Code 1, which I haven't managed to find anything about on the internet). Doing so and picking the automatic option leads to an endless search for the controller (or whatever it is looking for) and therefore an unsuccessful attempt to reinstall the it.
I've also tried using an external disk but the result was exactly the same.

That is pretty much it, but feel free to ask anything. Beware that my computer skills are limited and you should try to keep things simple.

By the way, if there is any problem with coherence or grammar it's the dancing tomato's fault for fooling around in the corner of my eye while I write. Here is the brat :dance:.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Flash Drive not recognized*



> a flash drive permanently connected to the computer that is working but I cannot use it since it must never be disconnected


Why can't you remove the other flash drive?? Why doesn't this computer have internet? 
Safely remove the _permanent_ Flash drive using the icon the in the System Tray. Once that is removed restart the computer. Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc *and press enter.Without any USB drives plugged into the computer, In the *Device Manager,* are there any devices now with yellow flags? 
What is the *make and model# *of your Motherboard? You can open the case and look at the motherboard for the *make *and the *model #*. On an internet computer, Go to the motherboard manufacturers *support/download drivers *and type in your *make *and *model # *and download the *Chipset* driver (USB Controller) and save it to a USB flash drive or burn it to *CD*. And install it on the troubled computer. Download any other drivers you need from the Device Manager. If you can't find the model # you can download Speccy (again burning to CD or Flash Drve) and let it scan and it will tell you the model # of your motherboard.


----------



## Socramariedam (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Flash Drive not recognized*

Why can't I remove the ''permanent' flash drive?
It is a bit more not being knowledgeable enough to do it. This is because that one flash drive is running most of the software that allows the parking lot (where the computer is) to work. I am assuming that there is some kind of dependency between the computer and that one flash drive and that things might get messy if I were to remove it.

Why don't I have internet?
I have Internet Explorer ( IE ) installed in that computer. The problem is that it is freezing whenever I open it. I have tried to overcome this problem by running it without addons but it doesn't load any page. I know that this computer has internet access because I was able to open a session through LogMeIn.
I am trying to connect a flash drive so I can get the installer in there, but I would like to be able to connect the flash drive since it might be needed in the future.

About the motherboard model and maker:
I won't be able to open the computer, but I can call the retailer in about 12 hours.

Today I tried installing a USB keyboard but the computer didn't recognize it as well.
I will go there and take a picture of the Device Manager window with the flash drive inserted.
-- This is a bit unrelated to the problem, but could I possibly burn a browser installer on the CD?


----------



## Socramariedam (Aug 26, 2012)

*Picture of Device Manager and flash drive properties*

The device is inserted.
Here it is...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Flash Drive not recognized*



> Why can't I remove the ''permanent' flash drive?
> It is a bit more not being knowledgeable enough to do it.


 To remove a Flash drive, you use the *Safely Remove *Icon in the System tray, and stop the device. Then pull it out of the USB port. There should be nothing on the Flash drive that makes the computer run. And once done trouble shooting, you can place it back in the computer to access it again. 
You have a lot more problems then getting a Flash drive installed. If you have an XP CD go to Start/Run and type* SFC /scannow* put the XP CD in and it will replace any missing files. You may also be infected since you can't get on the internet. If the above doesn't help then please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and post in that section of the forum.


----------



## Socramariedam (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Flash Drive not recognized*

Thank you for your input so far.
I've scanned the computer using avast and it concluded the computer was clean. That means if I already have viruses on the computer I will need to reinstall everything.
I will try to contact the company that supplied the computer about the CD.
I have a lot on my hands for the next few days, but I will try to post the answer to the problem if I find it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Flash Drive not recognized*

Reinstalling is always a good idea to fully remove any virus. But our security team may be able to help you clean the computer, not all viruses are caught by one program. Running *SFC scannow* is a simple and easy fix that does not require much input, try that first.


----------



## Socramariedam (Aug 26, 2012)

*FINAL UPDATE*

It turns out that the solution to both my problems was using another human being to do what I had preciously done.
The solution for the flash drive was pretty much nothing. The creature refreshed the list of USB devices and everything got installed and properly named.
As for the internet, the creature took the same rational step of starting IE without addons and for some reason it worked.

Thank you for your time and care.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Flash Drive not recognized*

Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

